# Automount dei device tremendo [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ragazzi, non so come fare per avere un automount decente...  :Sad: 

Ho installato hal-0.5.7.1-r5, che si avvia automaticamente, essendo nel runlevel default ed ivman-0.6.13 (non inserito in nessun runlevel); utilizzo kde-3.5.5 ed i miei utenti sono nel gruppo plugdev.

Quando inserisco una penna usb, una memory card o un cd, il montaggio aviene correttamente in modo automatico.

Se li voglio smontare, invece, c'è da piangere: quando clicco sull'icona del device montato che compare sul desktop e scelgo "Smonta", lo "smontaggio"funziona una volta su 10.

Inoltre, regolarmente, dopo una mezz'oretta che uso il pc, compare senza motivo la finestra che dice che è stato rilevato e montato un'audio cd (ma non è vero!!!).

Dopo averla chiusa, mi è impossibile utilizzare il masterizzatore: il cassettino non si apre e non posso nemmeno smontare il cd (che ribadisco non è presente nel masterizzatore!), perchè viene riconosciuto come un cd audio e quindi non è "smontabile".

Ho provato a seguire questo HOWTO per cercare di montare i device come utente corrente, ma non ci capisco una mazza: cosa significa questa riga della guida:

```
KDE: create a symbolic link to ivman in ~/.kde/Autostart: ln -s $(which ivman) ~/.kde/Autostart/ivman
```

  :Question: 

Io l'ho interpretata come un comando da dare da shell, come utente normale, del tipo:

```
ln -s $ivman ~/.kde/Autostart/ivman
```

ma di sicuro c'è qualcosa che non va...

Potete aiutarmi?

----------

## crisandbea

dai uno sguardo a questa guida  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/

----------

## canduc17

L'ho letta, ma non aggiunge bulla a quello che ho già fatto...

In fondo spiega come modificare /etc/fstab, ma dovrei lasciarlo stare se uso ivman...o almeno, così ho capito...

----------

## Ic3M4n

il comando dovresti scriverlo con `which ivman` che non fa altro che scrivere il path completo dell'eseguibile.

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> L'ho letta, ma non aggiunge bulla a quello che ho già fatto...
> 
> In fondo spiega come modificare /etc/fstab, ma dovrei lasciarlo stare se uso ivman...o almeno, così ho capito...

 

nella guida viene specificato, di usare   

```

1)kioslaves

2)hal

3)dbus

4)pmount
```

quindi niente ivman.

prova cosi.

ciao

----------

## Scen

Con l'ultima versione (3.5.7) di KDE non è nemmeno più necessario usare pmount. Comunque i tuoi problemi ipotizzo siano dovuti all'utilizzo di ivman. Se provi a disabilitarlo, i problemi persistono?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Con l'ultima versione (3.5.7) di KDE non è nemmeno più necessario usare pmount. Comunque i tuoi problemi ipotizzo siano dovuti all'utilizzo di ivman. Se provi a disabilitarlo, i problemi persistono?

 

si è vero, ma il 3.5.7 è in ~, non ancora stabile quindi, non avendolo ancora provato utilizzo ancora pmount.    :Smile: 

----------

## canduc17

Non funziona nè con ivman, utilizzando il comando

```
ln -s $(which ivman) ~/.kde/Autostart/ivman
```

, nè senza ivman (l'ho disinstallato), cioè solo con pmount...

Ma mi conviene aggiornare kde?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Non funziona nè con ivman, utilizzando il comando
> 
> ```
> ln -s $(which ivman) ~/.kde/Autostart/ivman
> ```
> ...

 

rimuovi ivman totalmente dal tuo sistema,  dopo di che riemegi tutti i componenti sopra elencati, oppure aggiorna kde e non usare pmount.

Edit:

che versioni di questi componenti hai:

```

dev-libs/dbus-glib

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

```

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

1. ivman/pmount sono deprecati per KDE da un bel po, e ti era già stato detto in questo thread, quindi non vedo il perchè aprirne uno nuovo.

2. per il problema dei device USB che non vengono montati in automatico da HAL c'è la soluzione proprio nel wiki che hai linkato:

 *Quote:*   

> KDE hal stops working with usb devices 
> 
> Description: lshal -m show a device if plugged in, but doesn't create a proper mountpoint and nothing show up in KDE Solution: unmerge hal, delete /usr/share/hal and remerge hal 
> 
> Credits are going to dodo1122 from the Gentoo forum for automount not working for usb devices 
> ...

 

vedere anche --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4095995.html#4095995

ripeto: KDE + HAL + DBUS fa l'automount perfettamente. ivman/pmount NON VANNO PIU' USATI. se l'automount non va, vuol dire che c'è qualche ALTRO problema sul proprio sistema e non dipende da KDE (lo dimostra il fatto che ogni tot ti esce una finestra che ti avverte di un audio cd montato che non esiste..).

----------

## canduc17

Quel thread è un vero casino poichè fondeva le risposte alle mie domande e a quelle di un altro utente; non ho riletto tutto il post, ma non mi ricordo che qualcuno mi avesse detto che pmount ed ivman fossero deprecati: forse era stato detto in una risposta all'altro ragazzo in una delle prime pagine, dove io non ho partecipato.

E poi proprio in questo topic mi è stato detto sì di disinstallare ivman, ma non pmount, a meno di non avere kde-3.5.7 (ma io ho kde-3.5.5 e sarei felice di risparmiarmi ore di compilazione per l'aggiornamento).Mai detto che i device non vengono montati in automatico: avevo solo problemi a smontarli e con il cd audio inesistente...

Ora ho disinstallato ivman ed ho installati i seguenti pacchetti:dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73dbus-qt3-old-0.70pmount-0.9.13kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1hal-0.5.9-r1.

La situazione attuale è questa:le penne usb sembra che si montino e smontino correttamente;non riesco più a montare le schede di memoria mmc (prima si montavano, ma non riuscivo a smontarle);la finestra di montaggio del cd-audio inesistente compare ancora;se inserisco un cd-rom o un dvd, lo monta, ma se provo ad accedervi si apre un popup che dice:"mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"I cd audio vengono letti correttamente;Il mio /etc/fstab è:

```
dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,ro,user,canduc             0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Cosa posso fare? pmount lo disinstallo o no?

----------

## crisandbea

puoi cambiare la seguente riga da cosi:

```

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,ro,user,canduc             0 0

```

a cosi:

```

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660            auto,ro,user,canduc             0 0

```

pmount io personalmente che uso kde 3.5.5  lo lascio ancora in quanto il montaggio automatico delle periferiche funziona bene, lo smontaggio no(senza pmount),

ciao

----------

## ciropom

hai letto male la guida....lanci ivman da root?

perche` se si:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting ivman as root[/topic]
> 
> .
> ...

 

prova a fare la configuazione da user...

io un problema simile... quando inserisco un cd-rom mi esce quest'errore:

 *Quote:*   

> You are not privileged to mount the volume 'backup'.

 

dove backup e` il nome del cd...

sono nel gruppo plugdev (l'ho impostato da grafica, e ho i privilegi per utilizzare cd-rom)...

----------

## canduc17

@ciropom: Ivman l'ho definitivamente disinstallato...

@crisandbea: ho sostituito auto con iso9660, ma quando faccio il boot mi dice

```
Some local filesystem failed to mount [!!]
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> @ciropom: Ivman l'ho definitivamente disinstallato...
> 
> @crisandbea: ho sostituito auto con iso9660, ma quando faccio il boot mi dice
> 
> ```
> ...

 

posta questo l'output di questo comando:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ISO
```

probabilmente non lo hai abilitato nel kernel.

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> posta questo l'output di questo comando:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ISO
> ...

 

Usare cat per poi fare un grep e' peccato mortale   :Exclamation: 

```
zgrep ISO /proc/config.gz
```

o

```
grep ISO /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## canduc17

```
candesktop canduc # zgrep ISO /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y
```

Mi sembra tutto a posto...

----------

## Flameeyes

Se vuoi montare i CD con KDE tramite HAL, il dispositivo CD-Rom non deve essere in /etc/fstab.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Se vuoi montare i CD con KDE tramite HAL, il dispositivo CD-Rom non deve essere in /etc/fstab.

 

Potrei dire una cavolata ma approfitto della tua presenza per chiarirmi questa cosa ...

Questo è valido solo per i cd o per tutti i dispositivi ? Io pensavo fosse valido per tutti ma il fatto che tu abbia specificato i cd mi fa venire dei dubbi ...

----------

## Flameeyes

Beh sarebbe valido per tutti i dispositivi rimovibili, se si vuole usare HAL; se ricordo bene (ma era qualche tempo fa, e quel codice mi ha fatto abbastanza rabbrividire da non volerlo rivedere in vita mia manco se mi pagano) KDE ha codice a parte per gestire le partizioni in fstab.. funzionicchia per dispositivi visti come dischi scsi (usb), ma non funzionava per nulla con i CD-Rom.

----------

## canduc17

Okkey, così sembra funzionare...grazie mille!

----------

